# Need info on 2 Mason jars that I bought



## ShowMeStateBottles (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm sure they're common, but I know nothing about jars, so I was hoping someone would tell me what the marks on them mean.

 The first says Mason's patent Nov 30th 1858,  and on the outer edge of the bottom reads Pat NOV 26 67, and on the inner edge reads Pat FEB 4 13, and in the very center reads 117.  


 the other more crude looking one starts at about the center and reads Mason's Patent 1858 down to near the bottom of the jar, and it reads Pont, or Port on the back, and has nothing on the bottom.



 Thanks


----------



## coreya (Apr 7, 2008)

pictures would help a great deal due to the many varities. also a discription of the base & lid


----------



## ShowMeStateBottles (Apr 7, 2008)

I'll try to post pictures later tonight.


 Thanks


----------



## ShowMeStateBottles (Apr 7, 2008)

Here are pictures of the jars.  The jar on the left also says in script on the back Port.


----------



## ShowMeStateBottles (Apr 7, 2008)

Here are the bottoms.


----------



## coreya (Apr 7, 2008)

Left jar looks like a #1767 in red book 9 values listed as qt 5-7  half gal 10-12, right jar could be a 1891-1 with hg & qts at 15-25. check the back side close for any ghosted wording. Still nice jars


----------



## ShowMeStateBottles (Apr 7, 2008)

I gave 5 bucks each for them, so I'm happy.

 What is the word Port on the back of the one on the left mean?

 Thanks


----------



## coreya (Apr 7, 2008)

I have no clue other than its one of the many users of the jars that had the company name on the lot of jars produced. perhaps one of the experts on this site will chime in with an answer.


----------



## ShowMeStateBottles (Apr 7, 2008)

The style of writting looks like the same way they spell Ball on the Ball jars, but it reads Port, or Pont.  It even has the loop that comes back under the word like the Ball jars.


 Thanks


----------



## bobclay (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi all,

 The Port Glass Company was originally located in Muncie and made a couple different 1858 embossed jars with ground lips. Your jar was machine made and likely in Belleville, IL c1902-1904 before Ball purchased them. Ball reworked the mould this jar was made in to make an unusual Ball script known as the "Bally" jars. Both these PORT jars and the reworked mould Bally jar can be found in 3 sizes and 2 or 3 colors.

 Hope this helps some! []

 Bob


----------



## ShowMeStateBottles (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks for the help!

 Chuck


----------

